# Fighting & Martial Arts Mangas



## Shozan (Apr 13, 2012)

I just think about creating this thread so we (who like this kind of genre) can talk about them.

I know there are threads about some of the mangas already but they're quickly pushed to the third or fourth page of this part of the forum and then never see a cooment again.

If this thread is ok with the Admin cool, if not I was only doin' it for a good cause! 

I know that fighting is a term that can aply to a lot of mangas but this thread is about fighting in a "no magic powers" more real human fighting.

So.... What up! This are the mangas I had read and still reading!

- Grappler Baki
- New Grappler Baki
- Baki: Son of Ogre
- Baki Gaiden: Scarface
- Garouden  (Itagaki)
- Garouden Boy
- Tough

Don't know if Ichi the Killer can be labeled as a Fighting/Martial Arts manga!

I want to read and watch _Fist of the North Star!_


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 13, 2012)

I recommend Holyland. A good and realsistic fighting seinen-manga.


----------



## HInch (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally, a thread I can enjoy.

I thoroughly recommend the following:

Worst & Crows. (Part of the same universe, Crows leads into Worst, with various gaidens (plus two movies) also scattered around. About high school delinquents who have fighting as their outlet. Mostly kept within the realsm of human limits, great read. To get the full idea of which gaiden goes where and the order to watch them, hit up the Worst thread.

The Breaker & The Breaker: New Waves. The Breaker is part one. Slow to start but a great Korean effort based on chi, supernatural acts of martial arts and has a cool, modern style. 

Veritas. Another Korean addition. Part one is finished and there seems to be no funding for part two. A little hurried at times, but one of my favourites.

Tough. Much more gritty and adult than most of the submissions. Likes to cover the scope of martial arts and many styles get mentioned. Much darker than most fighting mangas.

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru. Possibly my favourite current martial arts manga. Based around full contact karate, gets overboard in places but mostly quite realistic. References popular MMA and kickboxing culture (Genki Sudo, K-1 legend parodies + a multitude of different styles.) I love this one.

All Rounder Meguru. Incredibly realistic MMA based manga that is based around amateur and professional Shooto. A lot of reference to the styles and technique in MMA and it's building blocks. (Particularly catch wrestling and kickboxing.)

Zen Martial Arts Academy. Fun, over the top Martial Arts based action which starts supernatural in technique and power but never fails to deliver. Good read.

Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High Shool. Funny, supernatural. Funniest fighting story I've read, with second place being below.

And one I just started reading recently, and is quickly becoming a top read:

The God Of High School. Korean, and you can tell this heavy influence with the high standing of Tae Kwon Do within it. Supernatural in terms of power shown but has a wide range of martial arts knowledge and is a fun title.

Guess what my favourite type of manga is, guys!


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2012)

Veritas and Break are my faves. Salty about part 2 of Veritas tho.


----------



## HInch (Apr 13, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> Veritas and Break are my faves. Salty about part 2 of Veritas tho.



I will not give up hope.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 13, 2012)

Have seen too many recomendations of Veritas to let it pass! Going to give it a try when I catch up with Tough!

Have anyone read Garouden from Itagaki?

Just re-read the Tatsumi vs. Sakura Arc and it's a fucking masterpiece!


----------



## Pirao (Apr 13, 2012)

Veritas was great, it's a shame it got discontinued. Now I'm just following The Breaker and Minoru, I'll give some of these a look  Shouldn't History's Strongest Disciple be included in this genre too?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2012)

^I guess. I prefer the more realistic martial arts to the less realistic ones. (energy attacks and  also hate the obsession of the japanese with caprocia(spelling) seriously overrated)

favorite fighting series right now is probably A.R.M. but for series with more plot element like humor  gotta go with extreme martial art..... w/e name is too big the manwha.

speaking of manwha, king of hell is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 13, 2012)

Shozan said:


> So.... What up! This are the mangas I had read and still reading!
> 
> - Grappler Baki
> - *New Grappler Baki
> ...



These are the only fighting mangas I have read and am currently reading Son of Ogre. Building up to the fight with Baki and Pickle. I love watching MMA and UFC, so Grappler Baki is something I enjoy.

I haven't read the Grappler Baki series yet. I assume that's the one where he starts out as a little kid, fights his father and loses, mother dies etc? I've only seen the anime version and I'm not sure how they both differentiate in content.

Do you have links to the original Baki series? I can never find it.

Grappler Baki is an amazing manga in my eyes and 100x superior to the anime in every possible way. The fight with Kaku Kaio and Yujiro was most memorable for me because he made Yujiro look human and could've killed him with that counter attack.

As for this Garouden...the name rings a bell because I saw this clip of a fighting game a couple years back with Yujiro in it that looked freaking sweet. I'll give the manga a go if I can find it online.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3inQzjPUio[/YOUTUBE]
Oh, and Yujiro > Anderson Silva by a fucking light year.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a shame that _Hajime no Ippo_ went downhill, because the early chapters are some of the most enjoyable I've come across in regard to shonen and fighting series'. When HnI was at its best it was a gem, and I think it would still be worth reading even taking into account how it lost its way after around 700 chapters. (Just a rough estimate, as it's hard to pinpoint where it started significantly fading.)


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah HnI killed it`s pace and ability to grab attention when it spread out. it`s the detective conan of fighting series b/c of it`s pace.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 13, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> These are the only fighting mangas I have read and am currently reading Son of Ogre. Building up to the fight with Baki and Pickle. I love watching MMA and UFC, so Grappler Baki is something I enjoy.
> 
> I haven't read the Grappler Baki series yet. I assume that's the one where he starts out as a little kid, fights his father and loses, mother dies etc? I've only seen the anime version and I'm not sure how they both differentiate in content.
> 
> ...


----------



## armorknight (Apr 14, 2012)

AIKI is a good manga as well that focuses on aikido. Joukyou is one of the best protagonists I've ever seen.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 14, 2012)

Since most were mentioned, I'd suggest Shamo and All Rounder Meguru as well if its classical "realistic" fighting. I suppose City of Darkness or _possibly_ RRR can count as well.

If not, Vagabond can definitely count.


----------



## Yak (Apr 14, 2012)

There was this one about some ancient Roman or Greek boys as glatiators or fighters; I only skipped through one random chapter and put it aside. Wanted to pick it up again but I had forgotten the name -_- .

If someone knows what I'm talking about, I would be grateful for a heads-up.


----------



## Fran (Apr 14, 2012)

I loved Change Guy - a weakass geek changes body with a badass bully. Shit kicks off and both of them adapt their new bodies to kick motherfucking ASSSS.

chapter 16

it's simple and enjoyable



Dream Brother said:


> It's a shame that _Hajime no Ippo_ went downhill, because the early chapters are some of the most enjoyable I've come across in regard to shonen and fighting series'. When HnI was at its best it was a gem, and I think it would still be worth reading even taking into account how it lost its way after around 700 chapters. (Just a rough estimate, as it's hard to pinpoint where it started significantly fading.)



I know right. Best fucking comedy, and some REALLY good fights that put a smile on your face. You used to want Ippo to win so badly.

The only thing that interests me now is Takamura and Aokimura.


----------



## HInch (Apr 14, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> extreme martial art..... w/e name is too big the manwha.



Hell yeah.

the next chapter is out.

Adding to my list, forgot about this for some reason. If you liked the humour in it, definitely check out The God Of High School.



armorknight said:


> AIKI is a good manga as well that focuses on aikido. Joukyou is one of the best protagonists I've ever seen.



Adding my support for AIKI.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 14, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Also, my favorite character from Baki series is (besides Yujiro) Hanayama!
> 
> Katsumi was a fucking boss in the Pickle arc, BOSS! then Jack in a second place!



I haven't seen the Hanayama/scar face cross over yet.

And Katsumi has always been a boss in my eyes. I enjoyed his fight with Hanayama in the anime. I felt bad for him when Retsu one-shot him with one punch in the tourney. 

Retsu basically said "our 4000 years of Chinese Kempo just shit on your Karate" with that punch, basically shit on his pride.

He went out on his shield against Pickle like a boss though. He shouldn't be ashamed losing to a caveman. Pickle used to hunt and kill dinosaurs for his lunch for crying out loud.

I felt bad for Retsu losing his leg like that though.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 14, 2012)

Yak said:


> There was this one about some ancient Roman or Greek boys as glatiators or fighters; I only skipped through one random chapter and put it aside. Wanted to pick it up again but I had forgotten the name -_- .
> 
> If someone knows what I'm talking about, I would be grateful for a heads-up.



* Cestus - The Legend of Boxing in the Dark Ages*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2012)

should have a manga with just old beast mode mf's fighting 
the elder in breaker has inspired visions.


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 14, 2012)

^ There was this Manhwa _Ping_, which has a somewhat similar character to elder Kwon.
Like the Breaker this manhwa shares the same elements like the Murim, clans etc.
It was short though, around 30 chapters.

At least it wasn't as short as _Tiji-kun!_ A martial arts manga that only reached 21 chapters I think, it started well as far as I can remember.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah shit, that's a shame they just skipped ahead like that. But it's good to know the missing chapters will be released someday at least.

Gonna start reading the original Grappler Baki series today. Had a quick peek at Garouden and it looks fucking awesome. Is it as good as the Baki series?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 17, 2012)

SenSensei said:


> Veritas is probably the best fighting manga/manhwa I've read.



LOLOLOL Veritas the best you read >>> lolololol. 

Hanama Baki, Tough, Y+M, the average chapter of knights run and a few other shit...... and god wow. damn.... had an blood clot blow in my brain reading that.


----------



## Doc Q (Apr 17, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I recommend Holyland. A good and realsistic fighting seinen-manga.



I also recommend Holyland.  It really does well at staying in the realm of realism. (Compared to other manga's that is) 

It's about using martial arts for street brawling. The plot isn't anything special but it's highly enjoyable.  

Be warned, main character is highly emotional.


----------



## HInch (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay I'm going to check out Holyland but if I have to come back here and give you a stern talking to I will deduct points from your end of semester grade.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 17, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Ah shit, that's a shame they just skipped ahead like that. But it's good to know the missing chapters will be released someday at least.
> 
> Gonna start reading the original Grappler Baki series today. Had a quick peek at Garouden and it looks fucking awesome. Is it as good as the Baki series?



both series are fantastic in characters. In plot, for me, Garouden have a slightly adv. 

Read Garouden 'till the Tatsumi vs. Sakura fight. If you're not a fan by the end, then Garouden is not for you!


----------



## Shozan (Apr 19, 2012)

SoO 273!

and spoiler image from the current chapter of SoO in Japan!

ohh boy!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

Gwi is a manwha I came across by, but greatly enjoyed. The art is quite wonderful, the action is good and it's bite-sized in length.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 19, 2012)

Reading tough and only with some slightly ones (Murdering people), I really can't see the difference between the Dark Monkey and Ou!


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed QP as a fighting manga. but mainly because of QP he is so awesome.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 20, 2012)

Someone here reading Tough?

If yes... what the fk' was that with Kiryu running away from the mobs in that way. The man is a fucked up and a cool character but that was really off-character and it sucked for me.


----------



## HInch (Apr 20, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Someone here reading Tough?
> 
> If yes... what the fk' was that with Kiryu running away from the mobs in that way. The man is a fucked up and a cool character but that was really off-character and it sucked for me.



It works itself out later, although yeah ti was kind of weird when I read it.




gumby2ms said:


> I really enjoyed QP as a fighting manga. but mainly because of QP he is so awesome.



QP fucking owns. Same guy who did Worst and Crows. 

Got to chapter 65 of Holyland. Gritty, realism based. Tied with Meguru for realism within a fighting manga. Also fun in the way it explains moves and techniques. It's a very nice touch.


----------



## David (Apr 20, 2012)

I honestly felt that Veritas was the most boring incomprehensible shit I've ever read.  But I'm almost surely a minority because people speak highly of it here most of the time.

Lightning Dragon has one of the "coolest" designs though (there's a word I never use)


----------



## Doc Q (Apr 20, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Someone here reading Tough?
> 
> If yes... what the fk' was that with Kiryu running away from the mobs in that way. The man is a fucked up and a cool character but that was really off-character and it sucked for me.



Tough has gotten really weird with all the energy vortexes and whatnot. I still read up on the last chapters every few months but I'm not as fond of it anymore.


----------



## HInch (Apr 21, 2012)

Doc Q said:


> Tough has gotten really weird with all the energy vortexes and whatnot. I still read up on the last chapters every few months but I'm not as fond of it anymore.



Tough has really picked up since the Hyper tournament, at least in my eyes. I'd encourage you to get up to date if you aren't.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 21, 2012)

try King of hell manhwa its pretty good.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 21, 2012)

Shozan said:


> SoO 273!
> 
> and spoiler image from the current chapter of SoO in Japan!
> 
> ohh boy!



Japan must be up to the 290s right now, right? Damn, I need to catch up but soooo many missing chapters to read in between. 

It seems Yujiro has been smacking him around full force with his best shots. But Baki doesn't seem to be sustaining that much damage. And Baki was able to knock Yujiro out for a millisecond?! 

Perhaps Yujiro is showing off all the moves in his arsenal so Baki can learn from that and become stronger? Remember, Yujiro's dream is for Baki to surpass him and, ultimately, defeat him in battle.

If Baki does defeat his father, through ass-pull or not, I think he might as well retire from fighting all together. Why would you continue fighting when you hold a victory over the strongest fighter in the history of mankind?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 25, 2012)

*Tough 221* is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiryu = Cerebal Assasin


----------



## Blade (Apr 26, 2012)

A fighting manga series thread? Good.

My favorite fighting series are:

Baki series
Tough
HSDK
Garouden
The God of High School


----------



## scorpileo (Apr 27, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I recommend Holyland. A good and realsistic fighting seinen-manga.



I second this.


also History's strongest disciple is good, keji is good, holly land is good.. veritas was good but was too short.. dare I mention Dragon ball?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 27, 2012)

Father vs. Son fight isn't over yet but I can wait to see Kikuta vs. Naito is going to be SICK!


Also, this guys are realising the chapters of Baki SoO that weren't translated up from chap. 162! 



Baki vs. Pickle!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 27, 2012)

I just love this thread, this genre is my favorite. I especially like the highschool martial arts setting with Veritas and Breaker being some of my favorite series. I'll look into some of the series suggested here, though I saw a lot of "realistic" ones and I tend to prefer a little ki in my fighting series. 

I did like *Girls of the Wilds* a lot, not sure if it was mentioned here already but here.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 27, 2012)

*

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mission Accomplished Yujiro!

*


----------



## Gomu (Apr 27, 2012)

scorpileo said:


> I second this.
> 
> 
> also History's strongest disciple is good, keji is good, holly land is good.. veritas was good but was too short.. dare I mention Dragon ball?



DB isn't realistic but still a good martial arts manga if only for nostalgia.


----------



## Shozan (May 4, 2012)

Full chapters from Baki Son of Ogre!

1 to 165 and 244 to 272!

Link removed


----------



## HInch (May 5, 2012)

Shozan owns.


----------



## Shozan (May 8, 2012)

HInch said:


> Shozan owns.



Nah, Kiryu owns and Yujiro owns... Me? I just happen to like fighting manga a lot! 


BTW!

*Tough 222* is out!


----------



## Shozan (May 8, 2012)

The "Hit faster than your own reflection" stuff was wicked cool!


----------



## Shozan (May 11, 2012)

*Hanma Baki Son of Ogre - Chapter 166*

Triceratops!


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2012)

I liked Shura no Mon although it's hardly been scanned at all. Art seems pretty lackluster though.

I really wouldn't recommend Girls of the Wilds at least not yet....


----------



## BlueDemon (May 12, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> I liked Shura no Mon although it's hardly been scanned at all. Art seems pretty lackluster though.
> 
> I really wouldn't recommend Girls of the Wilds at least not yet....



Why not? The fights aren?t bad! One has to have some (or lots ) of patience with the main character!

And I?d like to say something about Veritas - it?s a great fighting manga, but the end?! I want a 2nd part xD

*Spoiler*: __ 



So much has been left unresolved o.0 I heard about the problems the author had, but still ://


----------



## Shozan (May 12, 2012)

I'm going to finish reading Lost Canvas and then start with some of your recomendations!

Thank you!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Why not? The fights aren?t bad! One has to have some (or lots ) of patience with the main character!
> 
> And I?d like to say something about Veritas - it?s a great fighting manga, but the end?! I want a 2nd part xD
> 
> ...



 he may have some point with Girls of the Wilds, assuming I get what he's referring to. 

You have what you mentioned, but also it doesn't have a lot of chapters yet. And these type of series already seem to take like ages, for some reason those webtoon manwha writers are gods of the cliffhanger.

Plus you have have one of those weak overly kindhearted protagonists that has to work hard to become strong. Those guys can really try your patience, it would be like starting to follow Breaker from like chapter 15 but without as much 9AD awesomeness to take the edge off. 

And Veritas.....Sigh, I really don't get it. It wasn't really that popular or something right? How can that be? It kinda fell apart at the end but on the whole it made my top ten all times.


----------



## Nightfall (May 12, 2012)

Yeah that's what I meant. 

Veritas should really get a part 2, but I won't lose sleep over it. And I didn't like the way he handled the ending either, it was just a complete mess no matter how you look at it.

Another manga which has good art and great fights is Shamo. Just be aware that it's really dark at times and has one of the worst douchebag protagonist you'll ever see in a manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 13, 2012)

On Girls of the Wild?s:
Yeah, you guys are right, but he?s already begun to train, so that means the badassness factor of the main character will go up exponentially 

Well, the ending was supposed to be left open-ended...that?s it, it isn?t a real ending 

I think the Manwha industry isn?t that rosy in Korea, so he had some financial problems (since he his volumes got printed, as I understand. Webtoons/Internet Manwhas fare a bit better...like the Breaker did it seems!)


----------



## Shozan (May 16, 2012)

*Tough 223!*


why pops! WHYYYYYYYYYYY???!!


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2012)

hahaha great thread! 

I'll be checking out all the suggestions  haven't read pretty much most of them. And maybe I should give Veritas another try, since I'm hearing so much about it.

In the meantime I've been enjoying Overbleed (gekiryuuchi) which has awesome realistic art, and the new series Clover (which is not necessarily about fighting but has action). 

And I think Hajime no Ippo is one of the best fighting mangas out there.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2012)

Holyland just finished, for those interested.


----------



## Shozan (May 18, 2012)

I'm not into box as a sport but i'm going to pick up Hajime soon!

_____________________________

*Baki Son of Ogre - 167*

*Baki son of Ogre - 168*


----------



## HInch (May 21, 2012)

Finished Holyland. I love that manga, thank you person I can;t be bothered to look up on the first page but who totally rules.

Oh also *Crows 73* is out and it owns.


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2012)

picked up Holyland  it's awesome! At one point while reading it I jumped up from my bed in astonishment and nearly woke up everybody at 1 am  haven't done that in a while. 

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _finished Holyland_ 




so I'm a bit confused about the end... did he remain on the streets? then why didn't those thugs recognize him? if he joined a gym, then why is he out in the street? or why isn't he in a tournament? 





Edit 2: ah I also read Gamaran, it's not strictly fighting, it's sword fighting, but you get blood and gore and technique. Pretty good. Pretty crazy that in the old days in Japan people's samurai career or lives would end in one fight. 

Shozan, besides action and awesome techniques, in my case, Hajime no Ippo is the most hilarious manga I've ever read. Those guys from the gym are pure comedy.


----------



## Shozan (May 22, 2012)

*Tough 224*

Meh, I was expecting the killer to be someone else!


----------



## Shozan (May 24, 2012)

Spoiler from Baki SoO 300

How lovely! :3


----------



## Kenzaki (May 25, 2012)

The image can't be viewed, can you repost the link?


----------



## Shozan (May 25, 2012)

Kenzaki said:


> The image can't be viewed, can you repost the link?





Great news! the guys from SBWD released 5 chapters today!

*Baki Son of Ogre 169*

*Baki Son of Ogre 170*

*Baki Son of Ogre 171*

*Baki Son of Ogre 172*

*Baki Son of Ogre 275*


----------



## Robin (May 25, 2012)

hmm I tried Baki, it didn't grow on me, it's too expressive, does it get better?


----------



## Shozan (May 25, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> hmm I tried Baki, it didn't grow on me, it's too expressive, does it get better?



too expressive? 


I like Garouden more than Baki, though. It stays in the realm of 'it can happen in real life' and I think Itagaki make a better work in developing Tanba as a Character than Baki!


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 25, 2012)

I could see the image just fine. But I wonder how many chapters the Baki vs. Yujiro fight will go on for?

I tell you though, I was shocked when I read about...


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




Yujiro's father, Yuichiro, making an appearance during their scrap.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2012)

Shozan: yeah it's the art, too much like a caricature, everything's exaggerated... and normally I don't mind even the most abstract art, but this particular style is just not my thing. Though the artist does represent the poses and movement of the body right, if not beautifully. Sorry I'm an artist so I use weird terminology XD


----------



## HInch (May 26, 2012)

Shozan said:


> *Tough 224*
> 
> Meh, I was expecting the killer to be someone else!



I'm glad it's who it is. That fight will eb out of this world.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 26, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Great news! the guys from SBWD released 5 chapters today!
> 
> *Baki Son of Ogre 169*
> 
> ...



Seems the fight is almost over.

Right?


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2012)

I like Crows and QP. How is Worst compared to those?


----------



## Kenzaki (May 26, 2012)

Worst is the sequel of Crows. Its awesome as well.


----------



## HInch (May 28, 2012)

As said by Kenzaki, it's the follow on. I prefer it to Crows (barely, and both are fantastic) but it depends on tastes. It has a more modern feel (due to being done later) but it's hard to replace someone like Bouya, for example. 

Worst was the first I read. Then Crows, then the movies for Crows, then the gaidens and aftermaths and it all got crazy. Much to Loktar's chagrin I left QP alone for a loooong time but was glad when I finally read it.

However, Worst is my favourite, with Guriko and TFOA being the major reason for that.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 28, 2012)

holyland the best




Kenzaki said:


> Seems the fight is almost over.
> 
> Right?



nope.avi


----------



## HInch (May 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> holyland the best



I was impressed by it. Not too long so it never seems stretched out, but not rushed either, bar one little part which annoyed me until they further explained it.

EDIT: Okay, I've not been this excited for a release in a while but HOLY FUCKING SHIT *CROWS 74* IS OUT I HAVEN'T EVEN READ IT YET AS I WANTED TO TELL YOU ALL.

That is all.


----------



## Shozan (May 29, 2012)

*the Strongest Creature on Earth!*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2012)

the ending of holyland was a bummer and the chapter before that was also a bummer 
it still rocks


*Spoiler*: _SoO_ 



baki is getting the heart stopper punch next chapter


----------



## Shozan (May 29, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> the ending of holyland was a bummer and the chapter before that was also a bummer
> it still rocks
> 
> 
> ...



Just read the Spoilers for Baki SoO and I didn't see anything like that, but things are getting really creepy! 

Awesome!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shozan (Jun 1, 2012)

*Tough 225*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiibo is Love!





*Baki Son of Ogre 276*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Both, Father and Son are beasts! 0.5 seconds


----------



## HInch (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm loving Tough right now.


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 2, 2012)

More Tough and Baki chapters.

Awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2012)

No _Koukou Tekken-Den Tough_ since last dec, though.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> No _Koukou Tekken-Den Tough_ since last dec, though.



I just started to read that one this week, I think it was finished since it was a prequel of Tough! Grandpa is great in Kouko Tekken-Den Tough 



and from Baki, this quote is awesome!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 2, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Just read the Spoilers for Baki SoO and I didn't see anything like that, but things are getting really creepy!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


thought it was going to be like 

*Spoiler*: __ 








and  


*Spoiler*: __ 



yujiro just taught baki how to make a fist in the latest raw


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Lets see some highlights of the Baki vs Yujiro fight so far:

- Yujiro showing his own badass image based form. A shining demon laugh. And generally a demonstration of the strongest.

- Baki being impressed but he dared to told him how much of an impact it made to him.

- The whole brain activity/0.5 second timeframe strike etc.

- Yujiro playing 'mind/emotional games' with Baki and Baki's emotions/anger is triggered. 

- Yujiro stomping Baki again.

- Pickle appeared in order to interrupt the fight but Baki punched the shit out of him and pretty much told him to 'fuck off' and that he shouldn't think to even getting involved. He was being scolded.

- Yujiro taunting Baki again and said to him that he will continue to perceive the max speed of his Kiai fist. Pretty much they are ready again for another round.

Amazing fight so far.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you forgot the appearance of yujiro's father
and the ancient hieroglyphics depicting ogre's back



not so amazing since it spanned 40+ chapters


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

It doesn't matter if it is spanned for 40+ chapters.

Its badass? Yes.

Its amazing? Yes.

No problem.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 3, 2012)

yes it does if you were like me waiting week after week for progress 
unless you read it in one go it's painful

also for those who haven't read holyland yet, I'd recommend reading it
it has a lot of holy shit moments


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Be optimistic. 

I prefer to wait and read many chapters especially when the chapters involve fights of this level.

About Holyland, i should finish reading it soon.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 3, 2012)

you guys need realize this is the main plot of the manga being develop little by little. This fight gathers all the emotions, sweat, blood and relationships that Baki gained in the course of the series.


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Shozan.

Are you fucking kidding me? 

I am Baki fan for years now. This is the fight that everyone who read this series was waiting for.

Lets not mention obvious things now.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 3, 2012)

Kenzaki said:


> Shozan.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> ...



I was saying this because of the "40+ chapters" stuff! It's obvious that Baki vs. Yujiro was the final arc of this series.


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't care even if the fight got another 50+ chapters, as long as it continues to be amazing because it deserves a quality final ass whoopin.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I was saying this because of the "40+ chapters" stuff! It's obvious that Baki vs. Yujiro was the final arc of this series.



retsu still has to fight usain bolt


----------



## Shozan (Jun 6, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> retsu still has to fight usain bolt



At London this 2012! 

Just finished reading the Kiibo vs. Kani fight.... DAMN! HARDCORE!

P.S. Poor Kichi, he can't get some ass! :lol


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 7, 2012)

man this is just dragging on far too long


----------



## Pirao (Jun 7, 2012)

I got up to date with Tough, it's awesome 

Also, anyone know why there haven't been any new releases of karate shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru for the last month or so?


----------



## Shozan (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Jun 8, 2012)

Some stuff about Baki Gaiden: Scarface. Its because the aniversary of the publishing group and Itagaki will do something in a ceremony!


----------



## Harlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Shozan said:


>



Dude. Wtf.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 8, 2012)

Harlock said:


> Dude. Wtf.






*Baki SoO - 277*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Yujiro


----------



## Shozan (Jun 8, 2012)

So people who had read Koukou Tekken-den Tough and Tough. Where will you rank Samon in Tough among the fighters? 

Like above this one or something like that!


----------



## Shozan (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## HInch (Jun 13, 2012)

Pirao said:


> I got up to date with Tough, it's awesome
> 
> Also, anyone know why there haven't been any new releases of karate shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru for the last month or so?



I wish I knew. Like not having Loktar around and not knowing where my next Worst will come from. 

Also The God Of High School is owning balls.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 14, 2012)

bad news

*Spoiler*: __ 



SoO is ending in 10 chapters


----------



## Shozan (Jun 14, 2012)

well, it was obvious!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yujiro is the last rival Baki have to face. Here's hoping that the ending will be memorable


----------



## Shozan (Jun 14, 2012)

Baki SoO 304 RAWs (Part 1)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shozan (Jun 14, 2012)

Baki SoO 304 RAWs (Part 2)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shozan (Jun 15, 2012)

and directly from Garouden! The Tiger King!



*Baki Son of Ogre 278*


----------



## Battler (Jun 16, 2012)

KSKM 140
It has been about a month since 139...Wish there had been more groups working on fighting mangas. It takes so long to wait for each chapter :<


----------



## Shozan (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Jun 22, 2012)

*Baki Son of Ogre 279*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know what happen after that last scene with the hand sign but Baki should have broke his father arm when he had the chance


----------



## HInch (Jun 24, 2012)

Shozan said:


> what do you recommend to start reading. *Crows*



Missed this question. Crows, then Worst. If you really want to do it right Crows Zero films I and II, then Crows, then Worst. After that read Crows: Aftermath and Worst gaiden.


----------



## HInch (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh and then QP and QP Gaiden. They aren't linked to the Crows timeline but are the same style and massively entertaining. (Same author.)


----------



## Shozan (Jun 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yujiro helped so many poor and weak people in Africa. That's why the random guy started crying and praying while the fight is still going on.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 28, 2012)

he looks like retsu


----------



## Shozan (Jun 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> he looks like retsu



If Retsu was juicing! :lol


Now that Baki is near the end of the series, Which is your favorite arc from the beginning till this last fight?

Mine is the Escaped Convicts arc!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

convicts 
maximum
raitei
pickle
hanma feud


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

shit forgot the unchained arc, it's after the raitei arc


----------



## Shozan (Jun 29, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> shit forgot the unchained arc, it's after the raitei arc



that's the third one for me...

Convicts
Pickle
Unchained
Maximum Tournament
China Tournament


Oliva really grew on me with the Guevara and Ron Shun Bun fights. That was really great stuff.

I'm re-reading the New Grappler Baki series as of now. Had read  Hanayama vs. Speck like 5 times now and it still ranks in my top 3 fights from all mangas i had read.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2012)

Garouden was awesome... One of the best fighting tournaments I've seen in a martial arts manga imo. Really good ride.... I want more

Shozan almost seems too strong though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

Shozan said:


> that's the third one for me...
> 
> Convicts
> Pickle
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKHVyWrEMWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Jun 29, 2012)

If you're searching for the verb 'tanking' in a encyclopedy, this should be the picture in every single book!


----------



## Shozan (Jun 30, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> Garouden was awesome... *One of the best fighting tournaments I've seen in a martial arts manga imo*. Really good ride.... I want more
> 
> Shozan almost seems too strong though.



Agree, it was great from the 2dn round till the final. It's a shame not vol. have been leaked since the 24.


Also, i was reading the Raitai arc of NGB and this was fucking sick! :rofl


​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2012)

a man that doesn't know his own limits is a fucking idiot


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Yujiro is a bitch soft inside


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Yujiro is a bitch soft inside



It's a fucking tweener! The dude help poor and weak people in wars and stuff but he also killed his wife just because his seed wasn't strong enough at the time.

But in the end, you have to love the Ogre! He's awesome!


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Baki's mom was a hot bitch. Dumb Yujiro


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Baki's mom was a hot bitch. Dumb Yujiro



Yujiro can get laid with every single 'thing' in the world! :rofl

Talking about girls. Anyone knows what Kozue said in the fight between Yujiro and Baki? 

The last time i saw her was when Baki fucked up Ali Jr. and the bitch hugged him!


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Actually, Olivia's chick was cheating with Yujirp


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Actually, Olivia's chick was cheating with Yujirp



Black people love dem white hoes with big asses!

​


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Dem those feet


----------



## hehey (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh man the art style in the Baki serious is ridiculous.... nobody has muscles like that (and they look hideous).


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2012)

hehey said:


> Oh man the art style in the Baki serious is ridiculous.... *nobody has muscles like that *(and they look hideous).




*Spoiler*: __ 









That's Sergio Oliva, the one Itagaki used as a model for Biscuit Oliiva.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Baki: Son of Ogre 305*


----------



## Shozan (Jul 6, 2012)

A lot of releases! 


*
- Baki Son of Ogre 174
- Baki Son of Ogre 175
- Baki Son of Ogre 281

- Tough 266*


----------



## Shozan (Jul 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



even Jack is crying! DAMN!


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 8, 2012)

Tough is owning hard right now.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 12, 2012)

Baki ending and now Tough - Free Fight too! 



> It is in the 33rd issue of Young Jump is learned that Tough (Free Fight), Tetsuya Saruwatari's manga will end in the next issue, which goes on sale July 19. On this occasion, the series will be entitled to a color page. The 39th and final volume will be released on August 18.
> 
> The series was published in the summer of 2003. The draw for the first 37 volumes of 3.7 million. It seems that the saga Tough (83 volumes in total) would end with this 39th and final volume, which would thus put an end to the adventures of Kiichi.
> 
> The first Tough series, was published from 1993 to 2003 and has 42 volumes. The series enjoyed 2 OAVs in 2002 and 2003 as well as a spin-off in two volumes entitled Free fight - Origins.



Source: Ch.102


----------



## Pirao (Jul 12, 2012)

WTF Tough ending? There is still a lot of unfishished business there


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't know if SKR have a thread so...

*Sun-Ken Rock 102*! finally! after 1 month?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2012)

Pirao said:


> WTF Tough ending? There is still a lot of unfishished business there



well, english scans are like 10 vol. behind so i can't say if there's a lot of unfinished business.

I will like a group to pick up Kokkou-den Tough, too! Need to see Kiibo fighting that american freak!


----------



## Pirao (Jul 13, 2012)

Shozan said:


> *well, english scans are like 10 vol. behind so i can't say if there's a lot of unfinished business.*
> 
> I will like a group to pick up Kokkou-den Tough, too! Need to see Kiibo fighting that american freak!



Ouch, didn't know that. Then I have a lot of chapters to enjoy still


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2012)

*Tough Spinoff*



> It is through their website, as we learn Tonkam editions, the author of Free Fight, Tetsuya Saruwatari, would project a future spin-off of Tough set in Paris with the main character Kiryu's uncle Kiichi.
> 
> In this regard you will soon find on our website, the author interview, in which he spoke to us of this spin-off, we did during the Japan Expo.
> 
> ...



The lucky french bastards!


----------



## Shozan (Jul 14, 2012)

Look who's watching the fight between father and son!


----------



## Shozan (Jul 15, 2012)

these guys are fast! 2 more chapters!

*Baki Son of Ogre 282*

*Baki Son of Ogre 308*

______________________

I think we have 2 more chapters and that's it! 

P.S. That Hanayama figure on the cover of the 308 is


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 19, 2012)

I should really read Baki.

Also Tough spin off? Ownage.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 19, 2012)

Use Words Like Rad said:


> *I should really read Baki.
> *
> Also Tough spin off? Ownage.




Yeah, you should! But wait a little more till is finished. It's a pain to read chapter 282 and then 308 the same week and so...


----------



## Shozan (Jul 19, 2012)

Tough: Free Batle has ended! We're just 200 chapters behind in translations! :lol


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 20, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Tough: Free Batle has ended! We're just 200 chapters behind in translations! :lol



Haha, as long as there's plenty more to go.

I finally got to the current chapter on Gamaran, which I'm thoroughly enjoying,. and as you can trell by my av/sig, am re-reading The God of High School.

I began watching the Baki anime where he's a teen, and watched the anime version where he was a kid, but have not read it.

Oh, new chapter for Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru is out.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 20, 2012)

Use Words Like Rad said:


> Haha, as long as there's plenty more to go.
> 
> I finally got to the current chapter on Gamaran, which I'm thoroughly enjoying,. and as you can trell by my av/sig, am re-reading The God of High School.
> 
> ...




I'm reading Bokko right now. It has really good stuff about strategy in battle.

Then i think i will start with Veritas. Had read so many good reviews that i'm giving in!

and.....

*Baki Son of Ogre 283

*


----------



## Shozan (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoilers from Baki Son of Ogre 309

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yujiro broke all the bones, ruptured eardrums, all muscles teared, serious internal organ damage...



and still :')


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 20, 2012)

I must catch up with Baki soon and do a big marathon run of chapters. Kind of lost track of it and still on the Pickle fight. 

But it's gonna be emotional when it comes to an end. But I hope this isn't the last we see of Baki and Itagaki does another series. Maybe a mini series on Baki's life 10 years after SOO ends?

I doubt it but it would be nice to Baki in his twenties with a family and all.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2012)

I also started God of HS and Girls of the Wild's which are thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2012)

*Baki Son of Ogre 309*


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 23, 2012)

Yo friends 60, 61 and 62 of God Of High School are out so let's all high five and hug.

Ittoukaso


----------



## Shozan (Jul 23, 2012)

That's a Manwha, right?

I just started Holyland, but i will pick that one once finished!


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 24, 2012)

Shozan said:


> That's a Manwha, right?
> 
> I just started Holyland, but i will pick that one once finished!



Sure is, full colour too. 

Holyland I really liked.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 25, 2012)

Use Words Like Rad said:


> Sure is, full colour too.
> 
> Holyland I really liked.



It focus a lot in the technique, it's ok.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 26, 2012)

what the fuck Itagaki! 

*Baki Son of Ogre 310*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obviously Baki can't move anymore so... fuck him with Shadow boxing 



And just because he can do anything 'x' times better than you... Yujiro is now shadow cooking!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a fan of Aiki. Joukyuu is such a great troll.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus God of High School is up to 66 now.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 29, 2012)

Two releases!

*Baki Son of Ogre 251*

*Baki Son of Ogre 310*


The chapter 251 is the fucking Bomb!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Shozan said:


> That's a Manwha, right?
> 
> I just started Holyland, but i will pick that one once finished!


holyland is great


----------



## Shozan (Jul 29, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> holyland is great



I think it just make *click* with me. It's a good 'really down to earth' manga.


----------



## Yak (Jul 29, 2012)

Yujiro Hanma - the hardest to understand father in all of the universe. 

Seriously, I don't get the guy. Is he a bloodthirsty battleaddicted psychopath or a caring father or both or none of the three.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yak said:


> Yujiro Hanma - the hardest to understand father in all of the universe.
> 
> Seriously, I don't get the guy. Is he a bloodthirsty battleaddicted psychopath or a caring father or both or none of the three.



He's a father after all and i think he's not doing that shadow cooking 'cause he care about Baki, he's doing that 'cause he just feel a threat? to his status or just recognize his son as a pure fighter with an unbreakable spirit!


----------



## Shozan (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, now it's official!



> Baki, Son of Ogre ends in 5 chapters. Says in the Shounen Champion No. 38 (16/08).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Baki
Garuoden
Kenichi
holyland
shamo
tough
sun ken rock
Minoru

Any others I should add?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 1, 2012)

*And here's Baki Son of Ogre 311 RAW!*


----------



## Imagine (Aug 1, 2012)

The Breaker is the only martial arts manga I've read without the use of ''super powers''. I guess Jackals counts? I'm gonna pick up Veritas and Fist of the north star once i catch up in some of my other mangas.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

If you pick up veritas your life will only end in sorrow


----------



## Shozan (Aug 1, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> The Breaker is the only martial arts manga I've read without the use of ''super powers''. I guess Jackals counts? I'm gonna pick up Veritas and Fist of the north star once i catch up in some of my other mangas.



Well, Garouden is a little bit of the chart but still stick with the real stuff. I'm reading Holyland and that's one with only real stuff and well explained.

It's not an Adrenaline Rush like Baki or Garouden but it makes up with the use of dark emotions.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 1, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> The Breaker is the only martial arts manga I've read without the use of ''super powers''. I guess Jackals counts? I'm gonna pick up Veritas and Fist of the north star once i catch up in some of my other mangas.


read                  holyland


----------



## Imagine (Aug 1, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Well, Garouden is a little bit of the chart but still stick with the real stuff. I'm reading Holyland and that's one with only real stuff and well explained.
> 
> It's not an Adrenaline Rush like Baki or Garouden but it makes up with the use of dark emotions.



Yeah I'll check those out as well.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> If you pick up veritas your life will only
> end in sorrow



Whats so bad about it?



projectcapsule said:


> read                  holyland



I'll give it a try.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Whats so bad about it?


The way and reason it ends


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 2, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The way and reason it ends



But the journey itself will be worth it. Just brace yourself for the end (author ended it because of...lack of money or something? or because he started a new manga in Japan? Don?t know anymore - but it "ends" pretty open...so if we?re lucky, there?ll be a continuation.)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 2, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> But the journey itself will be worth it. Just brace yourself for the end (author ended it because of...lack of money or something? or because he started a new manga in Japan? Don?t know anymore - but it "ends" pretty open...so if we?re lucky, there?ll be a continuation.)



The author owes the artist 10 grand but decided to be a dick and not pay it


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 3, 2012)

Veritas is awesome.


----------



## Kalle85 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd like to recommend Sugarless. It's kinda like Crows, but I like it more. Here, I opened a thread: 

Or check it out here directly: he certainly had the potential for it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2012)

What happened to retsu fighting usain bolt?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 11, 2012)

I think that will happen in a spin-off but i don't know.
________________________________

Pic from BSoO 312. I think I'm going to cry when it's over!





*Spoiler*: __ 





Yujiro admits that Baki won but his eardrum was drilled and he can not hear his father.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 11, 2012)

SoO worst arc


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2012)

Needs more scarface spin off. That shit was cash


----------



## Muah (Aug 31, 2012)

Any fighting manga about TKD?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe All rounder Meguru? I don't really know.

Look at this covers for New Grappler Baki - Deluxe!



are they cool or are they cool?

And the 3 RAWs from the DevilsxDevil. Side story from Tough with Kiryu in Paris.

*DevilsxDevil 1*

*DevilsxDevil 2*

*DevilsxDevil 3*


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 18, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Maybe All rounder Meguru? I don't really know.



Not really. Karate blah blah blah has a little here and there but again, nothing ott.

God Of High School (see sig) focuses on two TKD styles which albeit over the top and super powered, stem from the real life history of North and South Korean TKD. Might be worth a look? Plus it fucking owns.

Anyone got a Tough update since we had the "three legs" chapter?


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 20, 2012)

I am dissapointed that there has been no one who translated Hanza Sky in the last few months.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 21, 2012)

need to pick a new series... some picks?

Read:
All from Baki
Garouden
Tough
Holyland


----------



## hehey (Sep 24, 2012)

any spoilers for the tough ending?


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 25, 2012)

Shozan said:


> need to pick a new series... some picks?
> 
> Read:
> All from Baki
> ...



Crows & Worst.

The order is...

Worst Gaiden - Crows Zero 1 + 2 (films) - Crows (main manga)- Crows Aftermath - Worst (main manga)

Might have forgotten a few.

I'd read it in the following order: Crows, Worst, Crows Aftermath, Worst Gaiden.

E: you could read Crows Aftermath before Worst, I guess. Kinda.


----------



## kluang (Sep 25, 2012)

Storm Riders need to be translated. Awesome martial arts hong kong comic

Ch.43


----------



## Shozan (Sep 28, 2012)

I will pick up Worst & Crows then!

and look at this....

*Garouden 216*

YES muthafuckas!


----------



## Shozan (Oct 12, 2012)

*Baki Son of Ogre 285*

Yuichiro!


----------



## Shozan (Oct 27, 2012)

*Kouko Tekken-Den TOUGH 187*

*Baki Son of Ogre 287*


----------



## Calm (Nov 1, 2012)

_All rounder Meguru_ and _Kohinata_ have the best artwork for martial arts manga (I also like History strongest disciple Keichi).

Any recommendations for martial art manga that keeps this art style of bein slim but strong characters (instead on comically muscular like Baki)? (Im going to start on Tough)


----------



## Shozan (Nov 1, 2012)

Holyland doesn't have that kind of over the top art but i didn't like it. I like more Baki/Garouden kind of body art


----------



## Yak (Nov 1, 2012)

Calm said:


> _All rounder Meguru_ and _Kohinata_ have the best artwork for martial arts manga (I also like History strongest disciple Keichi).
> 
> Any recommendations for martial art manga that keeps this art style of bein slim but strong characters (instead on comically muscular like Baki)? (Im going to start on Tough)



Shamo. Although that is a lot more than "just" a martial arts manga.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a broken record with this but I would love to see someone translate Hanza sky or even just see the raws somewhere.


----------



## Yak (Nov 2, 2012)

Re-read some of Garouden yesterday. Is that series still being published or has that finished yet?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2012)

Girl the Wilds. My sig and avy should give you reason enough. 

If you need more, see no further than Lady Lee Na


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2012)

Yak said:


> Re-read some of Garouden yesterday. Is that series still being published or has that finished yet?



the last vols. i know about are 24 and 25, here's the link to download the raws

*Garouden - Vol. 24
Garouden - Vol. 25*


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2012)

dudes from S Jump Forum are doing a great job with high quality scans and translations of Grappler Baki. if anyone is interested!

*Grappler Baki*


----------



## Shozan (Nov 3, 2012)

*Baki Son of Ogre 288*


DAMN!


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

Did you read change guy? Kensei wasn't slashed

The Breaker Kensei wasn't slashed


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of anime, so I usually wait for the manga. Really wish Shamo would get an update, too.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 8, 2012)

Mother of Roids!


----------



## hehey (Nov 8, 2012)

Jack Hanma should be on those bottles.....


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 8, 2012)

New Worst chap is up at suzuran forums. It has some Hana awesomeness so check it out xD


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2012)

out of this fucking earth!

*Baki Son of Ogre - 289 'Nonchakku'*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2012)

Volumes 18 and 19 of KouKou Tekken Den Tough finally released in HQ by Illuminati!

Ch.20

So fucking brutal >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2012)

A strong desire to protect 

Garouden - 217


----------



## Shozan (Nov 17, 2012)

Wooow! this was a good week!

once again... fucking brutal!

*Baki Son of Ogre 290 "Dress"*


----------



## Shozan (Nov 17, 2012)

wicked!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2012)

Grappling is so brutal.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 28, 2012)

reading Shamo now. It's so dif. from any other manga i had read, but in a good way.

I'm heading to the Sugawara vs. Ryo fight. Shit is crazy, it's like Rocky vs. Drago xD


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 29, 2012)

to whoever is reading/has read tough...has all the chapters been scanslated? i can only find up til 226.

i quite like it.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 30, 2012)

*Baki Son of Ogre 292*


----------



## Tarn (Dec 1, 2012)

Shozan said:


> *Baki Son of Ogre 292*



They also started translating Garouden again. Btw.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I will pick up Worst & Crows then!
> 
> and look at this....
> 
> ...





Hangat?r said:


> *Garouden 216*
> 
> Garouden - 217





Tarn said:


> They also started translating Garouden again. Btw.



No           wai!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, they started translating Garouden regularly! 

*Garouden 218*



First episode Tanba shows us how to be badass! Next chapter The Great Tatsumi say's "Fuck you kid, this is badass"!


----------



## Tarn (Dec 2, 2012)

Kurama vs Tanba. Shit starts getting real.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 19, 2012)

*Garouden 219*

*Baki Son of Ogre 294*


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Dec 20, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Mother of Roids!



Holy shit that is awesome.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Dec 20, 2012)

Picking up Garouden y'all. After the sparkling success of whoever suggested Holyland to me I'm trusting you guys once again with my fighting manga choices.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2012)

welp

*Baki Son of Ogre 295*

and i dont know why, but they translated *Tough 354*


----------



## hehey (Dec 23, 2012)

Shozan said:


> and i dont know why, but they translated *Tough 354*



'Heavenly Emperors of Death" is among the most arrogant names ever.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2012)

hehey said:


> 'Heavenly Emperors of Death" is among the most arrogant names ever.



i know, its awesome and they beat the fuck out of Son'o but i want to read from the last chapter i left.

It was when Kiibo and Oton were fighting in the tournament.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Ryo Narushima!


----------



## hehey (Dec 25, 2012)

the hell man Ryo never wins any of these televised matches.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2012)

that vol. was fuckingb brutal. All of the people Ryo had met die one after the other. The scene of the fireworks and Licky arrival makes me have some hope for them still.

And it was nice to see the fucking dancer being sucked to the dark side :rofl


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2012)

I liked the ridiculously huge black guy.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I liked the ridiculously huge black guy.



that guy surely was a reference to Oliva from Baki series.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2012)

Shozan said:


> that guy surely was a reference to Oliva from Baki series.



Quite possibly.

The Giant black guy has been a troupe in manga for a while now though


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2012)

- Black Guy
- American
- Freaking Powerhouse

*Spoiler*: __ 










Also, i'm reading Riki-Oh now.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't view anything after Ch64 as a continuation for Shamo...ever since it went from Ryo appearing as some aging older man whom tragically spent the rest of his life fighting in that circus to ensure his sisters safe life, to Ch65 beginning with a ballerina...

I'll try to continue it though, seems you guys like the new ones


----------



## Shozan (Dec 27, 2012)

Riki-Oh punches make me remember that first guy that Kiibo fights with in Tough sequel.

That religious crazy dude that pop out the innards of a bull with one punch.


So yeah, Riki-Oh it's a good short manga!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

*Tough 355*

*Garouden 220*

*Baki Son of Ogre 140*


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

- Pickle vs. Jack non-homoerotic fight!

- Tatsumi is a fucking pimp and Tanba will be fucked against those 3. 

- Kyriuu reading all the work of Freud :rofl


----------



## Shozan (Jan 11, 2013)

*Garouden 221*

We found out that Tanba actually have a work and that old people are really scary!


----------



## Shozan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Baki Son of Ogre 298*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 12, 2013)

These manga's look pretty interesting. 

Nothing really tumps Hajime no Ippo though for me. 

Ippo vs. Dante, Takamura vs. Bryan Hawk, and Ippo vs. Sendo, Kimura vs. Mashiba were just way too good.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tough 357* is out if you wanna read and skip the Kiichi and Oton fight!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2013)

Garouden - ch. 222 and 223, by SpinyBack


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 31, 2013)

You guys should definitely check All Rounder Meguru out if you haven't already,for those who dont,its a seinen martial arts manga.Its about a high school student,Meguru Takayanagi,who enters the amateur shooto tournament.It involves street fighting as well and it doesnt focus only on mixed martial arts.The fights(both the ones in the ring and the real ones) are realistical.If you are doing any similar fighting sports you can see some interesting moves and many good exercises.Plot is interesting as well and it makes you want to read more.

All in all a really good MA manga,I can definitely suggest it.

Garouden - ch. 222 and 223, by SpinyBack


----------



## Shozan (Jan 31, 2013)

that's a must!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been waiting for Meguru since June. D:


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 31, 2013)

The first - Hokuto no Ken ftw!!


----------



## Shozan (Feb 1, 2013)

3 releases today!

*Tough 353*

*Baki Son of Ogre 301*

*Garouden 224*

Enjoy!


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 1, 2013)

lol that pizza

Shit is on now


----------



## Scar (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought Gamaran released on Fridays but I can't seem to find it. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 1, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> lol that pizza
> 
> Shit is on now



and up to fucking* LEVEL 5*!

and i leave this as a bonus!

[YOUTUBE]FFASTUTppRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lezu (Feb 1, 2013)

Holyland. You should read it


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2013)

*All-Rounder Meguru - Chapter 63*​
new group (or guy, really) picked up Meguru just recently. Not quite the quality of Kotonoha, but he seems more motivated for quick releases. Given that we're behind about 35 chapters, it's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2013)

*Baki son of Ogre 302*



*Garouden 225*
​


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2013)

Garouden 226


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2013)

Where are tough 226 - 315 at?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2013)

why the fuck would you skip something that huge 

That hurts my soul


----------



## Shozan (Feb 19, 2013)

that fucking tournament was awesome. The guy with the roids that make him explode vs. Naito is the one that im expecting more to read.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd reccomend Shamo and Aiki (the only two I've read,) not sure if they've already been mentioned but w/e

Aiki is a pretty lightweight series for a lot of the time, but the badass protagonist is so assholish, you can simpply read it for him.

Shamo on the other hand is darker. Much, much darker, however, it's pretty realistic in terms of fighting, apart from that one arc.....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2013)

Garouden - 227


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2013)

CloudKicker said:


> I thought Gamaran released on Fridays but I can't seem to find it. Anyone know what's up?



Gamaran has a random release date at times, don't know what's been up with it lately.

As for another good martial arts manga, *City of Darkness*, is great. All color scans.


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> As for another good martial arts manga, *City of Darkness*, is great. All color scans.



This. Absolutely this. Story can be a drag sometimes and is a bit cheesy but the art is a fucking blast and the colours are amazing. The characters are also cool. Plus, gang fights always rock.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 25, 2013)

City of Darkness rocks! Except for the narration - I feel that kind of spoils it. That aside it is enjoyable.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2013)

Matsuo Shozan is such a beast.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 1, 2013)

yes, I am! thank you!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2013)

Post a pic of you holding up a sign saying Matsuo Shozan or fraud.


----------



## HInch (Mar 2, 2013)

God of High School has hit my favourite manga/manhwa status. Sorry Worst & Crows.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2013)

Really? I was unimpressed when I read it. It doesn't even top my Manhwa faves, let alone Manga.


----------



## HInch (Mar 3, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? I was unimpressed when I read it. It doesn't even top my Manhwa faves, let alone Manga.



Yeah, absolutely love it. More so than Breaker or even Veritas. I'm easy to please though. Tournaments, over the top martial arts and comedy within characters works for me.


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 3, 2013)

Is anyone reading Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High School?

19 chapters out so far. Its hilarious and goofy but awesome at times.


----------



## HInch (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, I think I created the thread for it but have neglected it since.

It's mental.

E:  is the thread I made for it.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 3, 2013)

enjoy them, last chapters in this month!

*Baki Son of Ogre 182*

*Tough 338**
*
*Tough 340*

*Garouden 228*


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 3, 2013)

More Tough updates. Great.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2013)

My fave Manhwa is easily Ares.


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 3, 2013)

My favorite manhwa is Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 3, 2013)

my favorite manhwa is Tower of God, but that's not a fighting one.


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone who hasn't read Ares: Hop the fuck to. Weird art, but good fights, good story and interesting characters.


----------



## HInch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone who hasn't read Ares: Hop the fuck to. Weird art, but good fights, good story and interesting characters.



Starting it now.

And my God can they not just fill in the blanks in Tough? Fuck.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah... it's weird as fuck. They left off at a really good point, too.


----------



## HInch (Mar 4, 2013)

up to 17, yeah this is pretty good so far.

E: Got to 26. Great recommendation dude. 

And now, here's a beautiful new chapter of a beautiful manga - *Crows* 89.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2013)

NP man, I got into it late, too. Ending is a bit eh, but up to that it's just epic all-round.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

sup guys! thread is dead 

Anyone knows about some recent (1 - 2 years old) fighting manga? I can't find anything that recent.

Also, I just finished Kongou Banchou. It was a good read.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> sup guys! thread is dead
> 
> Anyone knows about some recent (1 - 2 years old) fighting manga? I can't find anything that recent.
> 
> Also,* I just finished Kongou Banchou*. It was a good read.



Good man, go read Nanatsu no Taizai, it's from the same author.


----------



## hehey (Mar 26, 2013)

\I just read the chapter of Hanma Baki where Yujiro had Barack Obama swear an oath of allegiance to him, and lol all the presidents since Ronald Regan did this?, this manga is such a troll.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Good man, go read Nanatsu no Taizai, it's from the same author.



Actually i found K. Banchou cause i was reading NnT. People @ the thread of Nanatsu were talking about it. :rofl



hehey said:


> \I just read the chapter of Hanma Baki where  Yujiro had Barack Obama swear an oath of allegiance to him, and lol all  the presidents since Ronald Regan did this?, this manga is such a  troll.



No one can make a man made diamond!


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Sun-Ken Rock is good manga. 

After this I think I'll hit up Veritas.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 26, 2013)

You should read Girl the Wild also...


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Sun-Ken Rock is good manga.
> 
> After this I think I'll hit up Veritas.



Veritas is just great, and I've almost finished Sun-ken Rock, love the art.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 27, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Sun-Ken Rock is good manga.
> 
> After this I think I'll hit up Veritas.



Veritas was good. I wish they would have continued it. 

I've read a few fighting manga/manhwa. On the list I've finished the ones that are completed. Mr. Saruwatari nneds to finish Tough though, it's my absolute favorite.

Tough
Oton
KOUKOU TEKKENDEN TOUGH
Veritas
Kongoh Banchou
Nanatsu no Taizai
Karate-Minorou
Bad Police
Gamaran (does it count?)
The Breaker (part 1 and 2)
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Aiki
King of Hell
Jackals
Y+M
Gwi
Basilisk


Anyone have any other good ones I should read


----------



## Matariki (Mar 29, 2013)

Honzou said:


> Mr. Saruwatari nneds to finish Tough though, it's my absolute favorite.



It finished a while ago.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2013)

Honzou said:


> -snip-
> 
> Anyone have any other good ones I should read



Holyland, All-Rounder Meguru, Hokuto no Ken, RRR, JJBA, Shamo, Grappler Baki and Ares come to mind.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2013)

badass muthafucka!


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2013)

It's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

Garouden 229!

Can't wait to see if Shozan kills that dupe or if Shozan kills that dupe!


----------



## Honzou (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko said:


> It finished a while ago.


Really? I didn't know that, were they translated. If I remember correctly Kiibo had just finished fighting his dad that's the last chapter I read. 





Hangat?r said:


> Holyland, All-Rounder Meguru, Hokuto no Ken, RRR, JJBA, Shamo, Grappler Baki and Ares come to mind.



Ahh Holy land I remember reading that one, it was pretty good.

I read through about 3 generations of JJBA, the last one I remember is with Josuke.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2013)

Josuke is from part 4 "Diamond is Unbreakable"


----------



## Shozan (Apr 4, 2013)

they released a vol. of Kokou Tekken-den Tough @ Batoto


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2013)

^ that's      lame.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2013)

Garouden chapter 230


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2013)

Garouden - Chapter 231


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

Just finished volume 6 of Holyland.

Enjoying this manga a lot, I can see it being one of my favourites when I'm done.

After Holyland I'm going to catch up to KSKM, which left on hold at chapter 80.

Then after KSKM, I'm going to read Shamo.


----------



## Shozan (May 12, 2013)

Shamo is awesome. Sick and sexy stuff there.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 12, 2013)

What i like to hear.

Can't wait.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2013)

Garouden - Chapter 232


----------



## Shozan (May 17, 2013)

The damn manga actually ends in this vol. Just saw the RAW.... fucking Itagaki!


----------



## Shozan (May 17, 2013)

I also found this, a new Gaiden for Baki with Orochi as protagonist



> The June issue of 's  magazine announced on Friday that a new  Gaiden  spinoff manga will launch in the August issue in June. According to the  preview, the new manga will chronicle the battles of the "hitokui"  (cannibal), a reference to the karate master Doppo Orochi.
> 
> Itagaki's original  martial arts manga ran in Akita Shoten's   magazine from 1991 to 1999. The simply named Baki sequel then ran in in the same magazine from 1999 to 2005,   by   from 2005 to . Baki the Grappler inspired other spinoff manga before this new one, two television anime adaptations, and an  project.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2013)

YEah, Garouden ending makes me super sadface. Been a great fucking manga so far. Hope it ends well.

I'm still waiting for the gap of Son of Ogre (and Koko Tekken Den Tough, for that matter) to be covered before I resume reading those.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

Anybody know what happened to "All Rounder Meguru."? That series was awesome, feels like there hasn't been a chapter trans in ages though.


----------



## Shinryu (May 17, 2013)

God of Highschool is pretty awesome


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2013)

The main translator for Meguru is Kotonoha, known for his sporadic releases. Another kid tried to pick up the series, along with Teppuu, but he's not been heard of since Feb.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

Ah, thanks for the info. Shame as it was becoming a quick favourite of mine. Any recommendations; of a similar quality, about semi-pro/pro martial arts, portrayed in a realistic way?


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2013)

Well, I don't know what you've read, but off the top of my head:

RRR (Rock n Roll Ricky)
Shamo
Holyland
Hajime no Ippo (hit and miss when it comes to realism, still really fucking solid though)
Karate Shoukoushi Konohita Minoru 
Overbleed/Gekiryuuchi
Green Boy
Rokudenashi Blues
Teppuu

Garouden/Baki/Tough are still kinda realistic, I suppose. Bigger than life, but still a solid basis in martial arts. Plus they're just fucking awesome.

Original ARM trans: another version
Picked up for one chap by:


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

I have read a couple, will look into the rest. Thanks for the info.

Edit: Just caught up with Green Boy. Shit is legit, will start working through the other suggestions I haven't touched soon.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 19, 2013)

Finished Holyland. 

In my honest and humble opinion, I found it absolutely fucking fantastic. 

Though the end was weird, I think it was fitting, and the last pages really hit home. 

The final Volumes of the series (17 & 18) are some of the best manga I’ve ever read, and some of my favourites, 
up there with Berserk Volumes (including the Eclipse). 

My only issues were a bit of the repetitive feel to the arcs and again, the weird ending. 

9.3/10, my 2nd favourite manga of all time.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 23, 2013)

Those bonds with the U.S.A. !

*Baki Son of Ogre 191*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2013)

Garouden is finished.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 24, 2013)

I read something about Itagaki not drawing the series for a while but didn't know it was dropped like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2013)

Shamo Chapters 81-89


----------



## Shozan (Aug 17, 2013)

new Shamo vol. at Batoto guys! 

*Vol. 29*

edit:

sorry Hangatyr, didn't see your post.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 17, 2013)

Ryo with that trasvestite and gay game


----------



## Shozan (Aug 17, 2013)

my fucking feels if that girl changes the friend


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2013)

Omae wa mou shindeiru, Shozan.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Shozan (Aug 24, 2013)

just imagine the imagine scene with the imagined miso soup!


----------



## Shozan (Oct 13, 2013)

Vol. 30 of Shamo!!! here


----------



## Shozan (Oct 13, 2013)

welp, that fucking idiot can tank like a beast.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 14, 2013)

So has anybody read Rokudenashi Blues?

I remember starting it a few years ago when i found the first volume by accident at the library. I see that a group picked it up and has scanned a couple of chapters every month or so.


----------



## Sands (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone read Over Bleed (I believe that's the english name it's published under) aka. Gekiryuuchi?

Great art, though the series is quite short. 2-3 volumes is all. It's done though and the whole thing is up here: standard cero


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2013)

*Vol. 23 of KT-d Tough translated!*


----------



## Shozan (Dec 26, 2013)

Wich one is older? Ippo or KT-d Tough?

I'm asking cause after reading the Tough last vol. translated, Brian Hawk and Barkley have the same background (minus the Ghetto nigro, coke & shit that Saruwatari gave to Barkley).


----------



## Folka (Dec 26, 2013)

Ippo was created at 1989. 

Koukou Tekken-den Tough at 1993.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 26, 2013)

So Saruwatari just put some of Brian Hawk in Barkley.


----------



## Justice (Dec 26, 2013)

I heard Holyland was amazing.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 26, 2013)

It is really, really good. Down to earth Martial Arts and Fighting manga with some real life drama and stuff.

You can say some stuff about the ending, but it still a really good manga.


----------



## Folka (Dec 26, 2013)

Is Garouden ongoing btw? Last volume i read if i remember, was volume 24.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 26, 2013)

Sadly is finished and I don't really like to remember how much potential that Manga had and Itagaki just went full Togashi or (worst case scenario) he run out of ideas for it and dropped it.


----------



## Folka (Dec 26, 2013)

Goddammit, Garouden was badass. Baki was slightly but slightly better than it. 

I liked Garouden so much.

And of course Tanba's and Shozan's awesomeness was so great.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, It's such a fucking disgrace that we'll never seen Tatsumi vs. Shozan, the GOAT Fight


----------



## Folka (Dec 26, 2013)

Too bad, too bad. So much potential.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 26, 2013)

Teppu


----------



## Shozan (Jan 18, 2014)

*Vol. 24 of Kouko Tekken-den Tough UP!*


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Mar 3, 2014)

ogod are we still alive


----------



## Shozan (Mar 23, 2014)

the 4th saga in the series just begun last thursday! Baki Dou!



Scans from #1 to #4 link is here: Link removed


rejoice, fuckas!


----------



## Shozan (Mar 23, 2014)

Baki vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Shozan (Mar 23, 2014)

and I think I just saw Pickle and I'm betting my ass that the dude in the Samurai armor is Baki's grandfather


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 24, 2014)

Shozan said:


> the 4th saga in the series just begun last thursday! Baki Dou!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will this be an ongoing thing?


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Shozan said:


> and I think I just saw Pickle and I'm betting my ass that the dude in the Samurai armor is Baki's grandfather



Definitely that was Pickle and the samurai like ''corpse'' was Yuichiro Hanma.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> will this be an ongoing thing?



It's a sequel of the series, so yeah.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 24, 2014)

Just read the Naito vs. Kikuta fight on Tough. Shit was ok, didn't care that much about Kikuta body exploding cause of the anabolics, but yeah.

Last scan i read was Kiichi vs. Naito in a deathmatch with Sono-O as the referee and the Mafia head trying to kill Kiichi and Oton.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 7, 2014)

found more stuff from Baki,some of the Gaidens. hope you like it!



Baki Gaiden Scarface volume #01-05


Baki Gaiden Kizuzura volume #01 (chapter 00 to 04)


Baki Gaiden Kizuzura #01-15 (End)


----------



## Shozan (Apr 12, 2014)

Searchead a thread about SMAEHPHC and couldn't found it, so here's chapter 31

_Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High School 31_

the PRIC and PNIS technique


----------



## Kurou (Apr 12, 2014)

There's a thread for this and I didnt know it



kill me


----------



## Shozan (Apr 12, 2014)

It's usually just me posting when a new chapter form a series w/o thread is released but yeah. It will be really cool if we had more people here, talking about the series.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 24, 2014)

first chapter translated!!!

*Baki-Dou 1*


----------



## Shozan (Apr 24, 2014)

you won't believe who's the old guy on the lab in chap. 4 

He's not Baki's Grandfather....


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Miyamoto Musashi and they're cloning him. The clon will be Musashi at peak condition and age...




fucking awesome


----------



## hehey (Apr 24, 2014)

Thats so ridiculous its awesome, better than Pickles...............


----------



## Shozan (Jun 22, 2014)

Chapters 2 and 3 from Baki Dou are up!

*Chap 2*

*Chap 3*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

Have you read HSDK, or Tough?

Are they worth getting into?


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 23, 2014)

I haven't read Tough but HSDK is not bad.

But the best one I'm reading right now is All-Rounder Meguru


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

HSDK is fine, as long as you appreciate the service along the fights. If ya feel that's misplaced in a martial arts setting HSDK is not for you. that being said, I enjoy it much.
Havent heard of that alrounder thingy, will check that out, thx for metioning.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 11, 2014)

I loved the over the top feeling in Tough. Haven't read HSDK and looking at the art doesn't help it too much.

anyway

Vol. 31 of Shamo up in Batoto!

35.2v2 is up.


----------



## HInch (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess it's time to check out some from the first few pages.

Without Worst and Crows life is pain y'all


----------



## Shozan (Sep 30, 2014)

The SpinyBack Team is putting up some of the last Tough vols at  Batoto.

From the Kiichi vs. Jet fight onwards.

*Vol. 22*

Have fun, bitches!


----------



## Cromer (Sep 30, 2014)

Tough? Never heard of it, will check...


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 30, 2014)

All-Rounder Meguru.  Fucking Awesome


----------



## Shozan (Sep 30, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Tough? Never heard of it, will check...



the sequel of Kokou Tekken-den Tough.

Really good and fun to read shit.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 30, 2014)

GTFO!!


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 1, 2014)

^What the Hell? Where's that from?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2014)

Baki Dou. That's Jack Hammer (Hanma) Mr. Steroid


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2014)

How did I go so long in my life without Kokou Tekkenden Tough?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothing to really contribute, but I do appreciate this thread for the recommended reading. I've just been solely focused on the supernatural side of this genre that it's time to expand my horizons...


----------



## HInch (Oct 14, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> All-Rounder Meguru.  Fucking Awesome



Hell yes.

Good Opinion.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 23, 2014)

Baki Dou 11, 12 & 13, Rejoice!

JFK Cameo, people! Itagaki on that good shit 

ROUND 2 MUTHAFUCKAS! Hoping Hanayama isn't dead by the end of it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 23, 2014)

Musashi has a weird looking spine


----------



## Shozan (Nov 19, 2014)

a kiss and a thank you miss! 

*Baki Dou Chap 17*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 20, 2014)

check out this channel



guy has baki dou raws up to 37


----------



## Shozan (Nov 20, 2014)

much obliged, dude!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GlO5j9busk[/YOUTUBE]




baki dou 40

musashi vs doppo


----------



## Yak (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesus. Musashi could have cut Doppo right in half if he wanted.


----------



## Dio Kurosaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn. I must read more chapters from Baki Dou


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 10, 2014)

I hate that All Rounder Meguru doesn't get the credit it deserves...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _baki dou 45_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7k-Gkq4cD4[/YOUTUBE]




xiao lee vs musashi incoming?


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2015)

Just read chap. 24 of Baki Dou....

fuck, Musashi was like a mushroom cloud for Baki and then the old man thinking about a lot of food


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2015)

ok, so let's discuss about this now.

Miyamoto is/will be the fastest fighter in the series as of now. Hinted by the feline like spine and those chaps. with him cutting people with his mind.

Then, I think he's between Katsumi (blitzing speed hit, obv. deadlier cause he can control his speed and power for his body to not sustain injuries) and raw power below... let's say Hanayama.

There's no way Itagaki can make him stronger than that without it feeling kind of BS. Tech and hax he may be top 3

Being #1 at speed and in the top 7 in raw power is ok with me.


----------



## Justice (Jan 29, 2015)

Question. How long does it take for KouKou Tekken-den Tough to come out with new scans?


----------



## Shozan (Jan 29, 2015)

it's really, really rare, tbh.

Last time I checked there was a dude scanning the Choso arc, then another group picked the series and worked the Garcia vs. Kiba and the first half of the first Todo Vale tournament in Japan. Then sadly they stopped and then some randome scans from later chaps. went online. Last time they did the bulk upload was a long long time ago, maybe in June 2014 or circa. It's really a shame.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZMFhdz8to4[/YOUTUBE]


ooooh shit musashi vs retsu


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXk_t6-Zwl4[/YOUTUBE]

ooh shit retsu is using gaia's battlefield technique!


----------



## Shozan (Mar 28, 2015)

fuck... I need them to translate those chaps asap... can't wait to read that shit


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2015)

*New Shamo vol. guys!!*

Ryo is losing it and Sugawara... dude


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBm8OOQTenc[/YOUTUBE]

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hexBThYekr0[/YOUTUBE]


retsu going full on motobe against musashi, doesn't work though


----------



## Shozan (Apr 6, 2015)

Do you think if Oliva just grappled with Musashi, could he destroy him be sheer force? Like that chinese dude?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

maybe but musashi is also godly strong, able to pick up baki one handed and use him as a substitute sword.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 6, 2015)

would love to see those two grabbing hands trying to crush each others one.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

yeah man oliva should have an appearance, pickle too


----------



## Cromer (Apr 6, 2015)

Just got caught up on Meguru. Legit thought it might have gone to a points decision.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2015)

So the legendary WildFangProject just dropped the last two volumes of Shamo on Batoto out of nowhere. These guys dropped out in like 2012, what the fuck. D:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YIPo00_q8Q[/YOUTUBE]

once musashi grabs your legs it's all over


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2015)

Hinomaru Zumou: read it, love it, eat a shitton of food.


----------



## Shozan (May 3, 2015)

just read the final chapter for Shamo...

fuck


----------



## Cromer (May 3, 2015)

Is the next chapter of Teppuu ever gonna come?


----------



## Yak (May 3, 2015)

In like, half a year maybe. 

There are so many little fighting gems out there but they hardly get any attention, a real shame. Meguru is also going slow as fuck.


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2015)

I wish Meguru got more exposure...  The latest translated chapters were so fulfilling...


----------



## Morglay (May 11, 2015)

Tayimus said:


> I wish Meguru got more exposure...  The latest translated chapters were so fulfilling...



They were pretty legit chapters. The writer handles the side characters well for the type of series it is.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 16, 2015)

For those of you who want to read another martial arts manga............ I recommend this


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLdGqVO7q_Q[/YOUTUBE]
musashi shuts down retsu


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2015)

Should I leave the memories alone and just ....not finish Shamo?  Also, Baki lost it's charm with old foes being hype fodder for new foes to dialogue against Baki about the "romance of combat" over and over again.  

I get main character focus, but mangaka should get that that trope is dying.  Especially in Fighting shonen, the author that makes a big break then cuts away from the MC to someone else well developed...and stays...will push things forward.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 1, 2015)

the fights are still good which is all that matters really


----------



## Shozan (Jun 1, 2015)

Just read Pickle vs. Katsumi again... Oh, shit. That stuff hits right in the spot.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 1, 2015)

Shozan said:


> Just read Pickle vs. Katsumi again... Oh, shit. That stuff hits right in the spot.



Pickle vs Katsumi?


----------



## Shozan (Jun 1, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Pickle vs Katsumi?



from Baki the Grappler, easily in my top 5 from all the manga. Some of the realest shit right there. Only beaten by Speck vs. Hanayama in the cringe area.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv0xKWFKHE4[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



retsu is dead? wtf
xiao lee don't work against musashi


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Shozan (Aug 24, 2015)

GTFO!

Translated chapters are at the point where he throws sand with bones and teeth to Musashi face....

fucking spoiler :sad


----------



## Shozan (Dec 17, 2015)

RIP Retsu 

Now I want Oliva vs. Musashi gripping challenge.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 17, 2015)

Musashi and chill


----------



## Shozan (Jul 28, 2016)

I was ok with Jack losing but fuck Itagaki if Motobe goes over Pickle

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2016)

A.R.M > your fighting manga.

That is all.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 15, 2016)

Been reading Usogui. Not an Fighting, Martial Arts exclusive manga but it's damn good.


----------

